# Ginger or ginger and white cat wanted



## Daisyflower (Mar 29, 2012)

advert ended


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try

Anna at 
CHESTER CAT CARE
Registered Charity no. 1139910
Tel: 07962 385213
Email: [email protected]
Website: Chester Cat Care

I am sure she will have a cat that would be suitable for you 
these two may suit you

Bob and Tallulah - 3 year old Ginger Siblings

Tell her Kelly-joy from Animal Lifeline UK put you in touch with her


----------



## Daisyflower (Mar 29, 2012)

advert ended


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Daisy,

Forgive me for asking, but if you can't afford rescue fees (where all neutering, worming, flea treatment and injections have been included within the donation fee), how would you therefore be able to afford food, insurance, vets fees and annual boosters (as a minimum) that come with responsible ownership of a cat?

Having a cat as a companion is wonderful but you have to ensure affordability too.

Just worth considering before you make that 15+ years commitment/decision.


----------

